# Age of Imperialism - A Land lost in Mist



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Age of Imperialism – A Land lost in mist​*
_In the year 1850, The Empire of England went to war with a nation of Scottish and Irish rebels, called the Celtic Union. Within the two years the English army was sitting safely in Scotland, having wiped out the Celtic army there. At first the English Army used there modern troop doctrine, discipline and technology to crush the Celts. But in 1852, as the 1st and 2nd Imperial divisions began to cross the Irish Sea, expecting a similar slaughter, the Celts, with the help of the Realm of izgurka, had put 
together an army that drastically change things…_

Hello one and all! Age of Imperialism has gone now but we can still enjoy what it left behind. I am glad to be the person who made, what I do believe, is the first successful conquest RP for Heresy Online. I decided to make this traditional RP because, well, I can! This is something I’ve wanted to do for a while now, and decided to pick Bane_of_kings conquest of Scotland and Ireland as the setting. However, things won’t be exactly as they happened in the original Age of Imperialism, there will be a few twists here and there, but nothing major.

You will be playing as a Ranker in the Imperial Foreign Legion, an English regiment consisting almost entirely of foreign troops. The IFL has a long history of military success and pride within English Military history. This means you can play as an Izgurkan, Parisan, Hiigaran, Vendsysselian, Caledonian, Gallic, Darscen or Illyrian soldier, fighting for England. But if you wish to play as an English soldier you may do also.

*The Rules*
-	No Godmodding, you are a human being not a armour-plated super human!
-	Respect the decisions of the players and the GM
-	Follow the orders of your officer, disobeying means he could have you flogged or shot.
-	I am the GM, what I say goes.

*Roles of the Regiment*

As a proud member of the Imperial Foreign Legion you all have a part to play, but what is it? Read on to find out more:

*Ranker (No number restriction):* You are an infantryman of the line, armed with your musket and bayonet you form the core of any regiment or Army. You may be a Private, Lance Corporal or Corporal. Important! All Muskets are muzzle loaded meaning you have to drop the bullet and gun powder down the barrel, push it down with a ramrod, and then you can fire, this can take a while to do but the results can be shocking. The same goes for any other gun of the era.

*Colour Sergeant (Maximum: 1):* Every regiment carries a flag with them, known as the colours, It is the centre of morale for the regiment and the enemy will try to take it from you. During battle the colours can inspire the men to victory, but losing them will often cause the regiment to run. The Colour Sergeant has the important job of keeping the colours safe from the enemy; he will fight and die for them. He will do anything for that red and blue flag. The Colour sergeant carries a sword into battle.

*Colonel (Maximum: 1):* When faced with an enemy column the regiment needs a strong commander to keep them at their positions. English Colonels are typically from the middle or upper classes, and while the soldiers eat in the barracks the Colonel will enjoy fine food and wine in his private quarters, usually accompanied by other Officers. The Colonel is armed with a pistol, sword and a telescope; all of which he will have been trained to use properly (but not the telescope!) Only a true Englishman may be the Colonel.

*Marksmen (Maximum: 1):* Before the days of high-powered sniper rifles and enhanced scopes the Snipers and Marksmen of the age had to make do with what they had. In your hands a musket can be very accurate, you know where the bullet will go you’re able to make astounding shots the rest of the regiment would never get.

*Character Sheet*

*Name:* Your name should reflect your culture and nationality.

*Age:* keep this between 16 and 27.

*Nationality*: Where did you come from? If you’re not familiar with any of the Age of Imperialism cultures ask me or one of the original players.

*Role and Rank:* See the information above for this bit.

*Appearance:* You’ll all be wearing the same uniform, so focus mostly on facial details for this bit.









*Personality:* Tell me what this man is like? Is he a hardened soldier? A boy who thought it would be fun to join the army? An idiot? Tell me!

*Background:* Tell me why this man left his homeland and joined the IFL? Perhaps he committed a crime and wanted to get away? Or maybe he’s an immigrant looking for a better way of life? Give me his life story!

*Other Information*
Not all the players here will be familiar with Age of Imperialism, but fear not my friends if you have any questions then feel free to ask me or anyone who played the original game.

I’d like to see some good interaction here between characters, don’t be afraid to strike a conversation with someone else.

I hope you enjoy the game and wish you the best of luck! Have fun!
You know, I get the feeling I've forgotten something


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so will you be doing rps for different events in the original?
if so sounds like a good idea count me as a reader but sadly cant take part not enough time


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea. May I reserve a Colonel? I'll have my sheet up on Wednesday.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Sounds like a great idea. May I reserve a Colonel? I'll have my sheet up on Wednesday.


Well, its whoever posts what I think will be the best for that particular role. So if someone does something better then it may go to them.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Karak, would you be Ok with me posting up several character sheets and then you can pick out the most fitting one?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

HOGGLORD said:


> Karak, would you be Ok with me posting up several character sheets and then you can pick out the most fitting one?


Well, its a little out of the norm, but OK. You may post no more than three.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* Andrew Sharpe
*Age:* 27
*Nationality:* English
*Role & Rank:* Colonel
*Appearance:* Blonde-haired, white-skinned and has a small amount of facial hair.
*Personality:* Andrew Sharpe is a hardened veteran, having served for several years and during this period has earned the respect of those that he fights with, unafraid to get down and dirty with the rest of his regiment. He has no time for banter, and is not one to make witty comments. 
*Background:* Andrew Sharpe comes from a line of proud English officers, and it was expected of him to join the Imperial Foreign Legion like his father and his father before him. Enlisting, Sharpe went on to serve in several wars for his country and even lead a key role in establishing the dominance of Mycroft Northwinson II at 17, which was by far his proudest moment, and he is more than happy to remind his soldiers of a time when things were not as good in the English Empire as they were when he a young child. 

Hope this is okay, if it needs updating, let me know. I'll probably end up writing more anyway at the weekend.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ill make a sheet doing the weekend, probably just a ordinary ranker.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

hmm sounds fun when I have time I will upload my chracter sheet


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah, it lives!

and dear god...A Sharpe reference, why didn't I see this coming?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

So Karak, pick whichever one, if any, fits best in the RP:


> Name: Robert Lawton
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> ...





> Name: Jeremiah Hackell
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> ...





> Name: Anthony Harper
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> ...


Please tell me if anything needs to be changed for fluff reasons or because of lack of detail. 

EDIT: Didn't notice the other character, though coincidentally the Sharpe series has been a great (and rather poorly disguised) influence on large parts of the characters.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'll admit - I'm a huge fan of the _Sharpe_ TV series (and the books for that matter, although I've only read the first one) and that's where I drew most of my observation from. If it needs changing though then I'll do so.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

The TV show was pretty good. But, in my opinion, the books are better, they're all very enjoyable reads (save one or two). Cornwell's a fantastic historical writer.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Was not in the original but I would be happy to do the homework to join this RP.
Put up a character later?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

@HOGGLORD Jeremiah Hackell is my favorite out of those three, I'll have him

@BoK Your Colonel has been accepted, congrats!

@Samu3 Post your character whenever you desire my friend


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Name: Jeremiah Hackell

Age: 27

Nationality: English

Role & Rank: Colour Sergeant

Appearance: 5'9, Short blonde hair and a grizzled, scarred face. He has watery, green eyes and a constant sneer. His left cheek is cleft with a huge gash he got whilst murdering an officer in a dispute over the man's wife. His uniform is immaculate, all his equipment in place, nothing is irregular save that he has a large knife next to his brutal naval cutlass and a box on a string around his neck.

Personality: Cruel, leering and sadistic. Hackell is the bane of infantrymen. He makes his subordinates suffer and terrifies his superiors. He's strong, fast and incredibly crafty, always scheming and bullying his way around the army. He has an obsessive belief that God is on his side and protects him from harm because he is 'a pureblood Englishman through and through' and despises those from other countries. He zealously holds onto his banner, screaming abuse and enemy's and fellow soldiers alike. Upon his banner he has slung a small box on string, another hangs around his neck inside each is one of two grizzly trophies, the severed thumbs of his welsh jailer from before his days in the army. He claims that these bring him God's favour.

Background: Born in the gutter as a bastard son to a cheap whore and a drunkard, Hackell began his life cutting purses and throats. He was about to be hanged at 16 but picked the lock, killed his jailer and fled to the army. He picked up his new life with an unhealthy vigour, killing and maiming his foes savagely. He became a fine marksman, but he would always aim his musket to wound legs, groin and arms, drawing out the suffering for the fallen individual, he would clamber onto the victim after the battle and slowly cut them apart with his knife. He specialised in killing cavalry, shattering the kneecaps of the horse and delighting when the beast stumbled and crushed it's rider. Though everyone, officers and fellow infantrymen alike, detested him, the senior officers begrudgingly had him promoted because of the terrifying effectiveness with which he fought and commanded authority as well as the faultless organisation and perfectly drilled fashion with which he performed his duties. He eventually made the rank of colour sergeant, lashing the fingers he kept with him at all times to the top of the banner as a testimony to his perceived immortality, Hackell felt that the flag was a gift to him, the flying colours representing his guardian angel who could stop bullets and blades.


Just thought I'd put up the final selected character and embellish him slightly.


----------



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

unfortunately I will be unable to join as my college has decided to upchuck three two thousand word essays on me at once so sorry


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Glasses man said:


> unfortunately I will be unable to join as my college has decided to upchuck three two thousand word essays on me at once so sorry


Ouch...


----------

